

Why it is so much harder to do TDD with iPhone development than with Rails. - thinksocrates
http://joecannatti.com/?p=291

======
stevenwei
I think the biggest reason is that testing client side GUI code is generally
much harder than testing server side web based code.....regardless of what
platform you're working with.

It has less to do specifically with the iPhone vs Rails. I've experienced the
same phenomenon trying to test a Python desktop app vs something like Django.

